# Grafiktablett für Mathematik und FlipChart sharing



## funnytommy (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

mein Thread Titel mag vlt. etwas sonderbar wirken, deshalb eine kleine Erklärung:
Ich brauche in meinem Studium sehr viel Mathematik und lerne mit Kollegen öfters über Skype. Wir verwenden dabei so eine Art FlipChart den beide sehen und jeder darauf herummalen kann. 
Leider klappt das malen von Zahlen und Symbolen mit der Maus bei mir sehr sehr schlecht. Ich habe also überlegt, mir ein Grafiktablett dafür zuzulegen.

So nun meine Fragen:
Welches Grafiktablett ist für diese Aufgabe gut geeignet und auch günstig?
(Nebenher verwende ich auch ziemlich häufig Photoshop, also wenns dafür auch taugt wärs natürlich praktisch   )
Gibt es eine gute Software für so eine Art FlipChart sharing? Wir verwenden derzeit eine Skype Erweiterung dafür. Funktioniert gut  aber besser ist wahrscheinlich möglich .

Sooo... nun hoffe ich mal auf gute Empfehlungen und Tips von euch.  

vielen Dank, lg tom


----------



## JumpFrog (15. April 2011)

Hallo funnytommy,

ob das nun genau das ist was du suchst, bzw. ob irgendwie eine solche Funktionalität möglich ist kann ich leider nicht sagen aber gerade für Studiumsaufzeichnungen ist ein solches Gerät für mich nicht mehr weg zu denken. Die rede ist von einem Livescribe Smartpen. Den gibt es hier

Einen schönen Abend noch
JumpFrog


----------



## funnytommy (16. April 2011)

Ja den Livescribe hab ich auch gesehen  leider verfügt der ja nicht über live übertragung auf den PC  glaub ich zumindest, und was ich mir da auch gedacht hab, wie kann der Stift meine Sauklaue erkennen**** Die Buchstaben die ich male sehen sich alle ähnlich   Da muss man ja sicher schön sauber schreiben**** Sonst wird das ein Durcheinander.... oder?


----------



## JumpFrog (16. April 2011)

So eine funktion gibt es. Wie du in diesem  Youtube Video sehen kannst. Ich war derjenige der aufgenommen hat. Also kann ich dir bestätigen das es Funktioniert. Das eigentlich tolle daran ist, man muss nicht auf den Monitor schauen, um zu sehen was man schreibt. Nachteil, es verbraucht Papier. Ich kann dir allerdings keine Garantie geben ob das mit dem von dir angesprochenen FlipChart geht. Den selbst konnte ich noch nicht in den Genus des Testens kommen. Allerdings vermute ich, dass der Stift am ende nur als Mouseersatz dient und von daher sollte das eigentlich möglich sein.
Also die Texterkennung des Stiftes ist unglaublich. Ein Kommilitone von mir (siehe Video) hat nicht gerade die beste Schrift und diese wurde erkannt. Leider kann ich auch hier noch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Aber alleine die Möglichkeit in seinen Aufzeichnungen eine Volltextsuche anzuwenden, empfinde ich einfach als Traumhaft  dann noch gleichzeitig Ton und man hat nichts mehr verpasst 

Soviel dazu  bedenke, dass du es immerhin versuchen kannst, da du im Internet ja Ware innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken kannst. Falls du dich nun doch entschieden haben solltest ein Livescribe Stift dir zuzulegen, kauf ihn am besten bei www.1edu.de den dafür kann ich dir noch ein Gutscheincode in höhe von 20 Eure schicken. Keine Angst der ist Offiziell. Er wurde in Facebook am ende der Ersten Testwochen in einem Video bekannt gegeben und der Kommilitone, von dem ich sprach, hat auch nochmal welche als Visitenkarten bekommen.

In dem Sinne noch eine erholsame Nacht


----------



## hela (16. April 2011)

@JumpFrog:
Interessantes Produkt. Wie lange hast du das schon? Länger als 1 Jahr?


----------



## JumpFrog (16. April 2011)

Ich selbst, habe es leider noch nicht (hab es mir gestern bestellt). Da 1edu auf Facebook Testwochen veranstaltet hat und man am ende das Gerät eventuell behalten kann. Leider wurde ich nicht ausgelost und somit hab ich mir nun den neuen Echo bestellt. Der Kommilitonen von dem ich oben immer gesprochen habe hat das ältere Model (Pulse) ca. 6 Monate in Benutzung gehabt. Somit habe ich da etwas aufgeschnappt. Leider kann ich euch nicht ein wirklich lehrreiches Beispiel bieten, ich finde es gerade nicht. Aber das hier sind Vorlesungsaufzeichnungen. So sieht man es am ende auch am PC nur das man eben noch eine Volltextsuche hat und falls vorhanden die OCR Funktion. Nun benutzt er, weil er einer der Glückliche war, die schon einmal bei solchen Testwochen von 1edu mitwirken durfte, den neuen Echo. Weiter Testberichte findet ihr hier.

Wenn ich demnächst Stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Smartpens bin, werde ich natürlich auch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte schreiben und falls gewünscht auch hier verlinken 

Um nochmal kurz auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen, ob ich ihn schon länger als ein Jahr nutze. Wie du sicherlich gemerkt hast nein, aber es wird sogar schon an Schule eingesetzt. Hier und hier mal zwei Youtube Beispiele. 

LG JumpFrog


----------



## funnytommy (16. April 2011)

Ahh ich muss ja sagen, so ganz begeistert bin ich ja leider nicht vom Smart Pen. Klar praktisch wärs schon wenn ich zu meiner Uni Mitschrift gleich das gesprochene des Dozenten als Audiomitschnitt hätte.
Es stellen sich halt so Fragen ob das Mikro schon gut genug dafür ist, da ja doch Geräusche im Hörsaal sind und ich nicht genau vor ihm sitze... 
Bin da sehr hin und her gerissen muss ich sagen... Natürlich, alles was ich schreibe dann gleich als digitale Kopie zu haben wär echt praktisch, vor allem mit der Volltextsuche.
Aber wie siehts da mit Papier aus? Ich verwend ja am liebsten einfach Blöcke mit weißem Papier ohne Raster oder Zeilen... und ich will ja auch nicht immer dieses Papier von dieser Firma da kaufen? Da sind ja die Steuerelemente drauf soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe!?

Bin da etwas skeptsich   aber vlt. doch worth a try...


----------



## JumpFrog (16. April 2011)

Über die Leistung des Micros kann ich leider noch keine Auskunft geben, aber ich werde es testen... Aber ich habe in meinem vorherigen Post ja einen Link zu einem PenCast zu einer unserer Vorlesungen gepostet. Dabei sitzt der Kommilitonen direkt in der Mitte des Hörsaals. Ich habe aus Spaß das selbe mal mit meinem Handy versucht, nur den Ton mitzuschneiden. Der Qualitätsunterschied ist Extrem, ich habe ganz selten mal etwas von der Handyaufnahme verstanden.

Das mit dem Papier, ja das ist so eine Sache... Natürlich ist sowas eine "Geldfressmaschine" Doch ich muss dazu sagen, nicht in jeder Vorlesung muss man unbedingt etwas mitschreiben. Tonmittschnitt + Seitenzahl reicht oft auch schon. Den das was man sich sonst aufschreibt, als Notiz was der Dozent sagt, ist nun auf Ton und man hat kein Papier "verschwendet". Aus den Erfahrungen von dem was ich bei dem Kommilitonen mitbekommen habe hat er ein A5 Heft in ca. 2-3 Monaten voll gehabt, wenn überhaupt. Also das ist finde ich akzeptabel. zumal man sicherlich eh nur mit A4 arbeiten wird und da hält so ein Block sicherlich noch länger.

Das ist so das, was ich dazu sagen kann. Ansonsten warte einfach noch 2-3 Wochen, dann kann ich dir was zu der Microqualität sagen.

LG JumpFrog


----------



## svgt (1. Juli 2011)

Zu Anfang des Threads wird eine Skype-Erweiterung erwähnt, mit der ich Flipchart Sharing machen kann. Wo finde ich diese Erweiterung? Kann diese Erweiterung mit Grafik-Tabletts umgehen?

Gruß Svgt


----------

